# Relocating from Staffordshire to Denia.



## Johnson Martin (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm possibly obtaining a new career in Denia.

After conducting some initial research I have found property prices (rental) quite high.

Could anyone please advise if there are slightly cheaper areas to reside and is approximately 1 hour away from Denia?

Many thanks for your assistance.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Calpe ? Not too far south of Denia


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well Alicante is 1 hour from Denia and there is a lot of in between which begs the question just how much is too high for rent and what type of property exactly are you after?
A flat, Villa, townhouse, etc... how many beds and land?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I imagine Gandia might be a bit cheaper. In fact pretty much anywhere north of Denia and south of Altea will probably be cheaper. Having said that, Denia itself is quite a sizeable, working town, so I'd have thought there must be reasonably priced accommodation available once you move away from the coast (especially away from Las Rotas). As Pazcat says - it really depends on what you are after.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Pego is a small town, away.from the coast, but with good facilities. It is l less than half an hour from Denia, You could try there, or Orba, a similar sized town,, which has several urbanisations nearby. If you want to rent even more cheaply, try the inland valleys of Vall de Ebo, Vall de Laguar or Vall de Gallinera. If you don't mind living in a small village there are many Casas Rurales ( properties available for rental ), whose owners would probably jump at the chance of getting a longer term let. There are also lots of empty houses that the families that own them may be keen to let out.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I didn't think Denia was especially expensive - but I'm comparing it to Jávea I suppose

enalquiler came up with these under 300€ a month Alquiler Dénia - Enalquiler.com

though you will get a lot more for your money in Pego Alquiler Pego - Enalquiler.com

as suggested by Gallineragirl

there are links to more rental sites in the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Johnson Martin (Sep 10, 2014)

Firstly can I just thank you all for your responses it is very much appreciated.

Now in reply to some of your questions;

I am seeking a property that has 5/6 bedrooms, preferably a detached property with swimming pool, as I haven't visited this part of Spain I haven't any comprehension on how much land comes with my requirements.

I also have to consider my 5 children, 4 are in High School in the UK and 1 is in Primary education.

From my understanding you have to pay for materials within Spanish schools and with this in mind my partner and I have to balance the expenditure when it comes to initially renting; prior to purchasing a property.

In the initial 6/12 months I will also be commuting back to the UK over the weekends as my eldest son is attending a local university studying his final year and then heads to London after completing his degree.

I hope that this gives you more of an insight.

Kindest regards,

Martin


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Johnson Martin said:


> Firstly can I just thank you all for your responses it is very much appreciated.
> 
> Now in reply to some of your questions;
> 
> ...



What ages are you children?

If 4 are in high school, then you really should be looking at an international school (IMHO) unless they have VERY good Spanish AND Valencian.


----------



## Johnson Martin (Sep 10, 2014)

My children are aged from 11, 12, 14 and my youngest is 5.

Now the ironic part, my eldest children have actually resided in Spain, Hondon de la Fraise (sp) but that was over 7 years ago; they are currently learning Spanish in High School and some of the language that was instilled in them when they were younger is slightly coming to the fore again.

With my business hitting the wall during the economic meltdown and with things looking a bit brighter with my partners business and the added advantage of a new role Spain is an ideal location for us.

As stated Denia is an area that we haven't explored before.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Johnson Martin said:


> My children are aged from 11, 12, 14 and my youngest is 5.
> 
> Now the ironic part, my eldest children have actually resided in Spain, Hondon de la Fraise (sp) but that was over 7 years ago; they are currently learning Spanish in High School and some of the language that was instilled in them when they were younger is slightly coming to the fore again.
> 
> ...


I still agree with snikpoh that the eldest 3 would be better off in International school

at ESO level they seem to teach far more in Valenciano than in Castellano - even though 'officially' in the instituto my two attend there is a choice of lines - my elder daughter is in the Valenciano line so you'd expect her to study mostly in Valenciano - my younger daughter is in the Castellano line..... & is taught almost exclusively in Valenciano.......

depending on whether you go north or south of Denia, there is quite a selection in this region


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I would get the 3 older children into an international school. As snikpoh says, most of the teaching is in Valenciano and besides it's not just a case of knowing the language, it's also knowing the subjects in that language (science, Spanish literature, Spanish history, etc) and adapting to a new curriculum, customs, etc. You might get the 11 and 12 year olds into a secondary school if they repeat a year, but there are other things that matter a lot at that age, like making friends, fitting in, etc. It wouldn't be easy for them.


----------

